# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  dreambox view on macc

## GOLDEN DRAGON

Καλησπερίζω και χρόνια πολλά είπα να γράψω αυτόν τον οδηγό για όσους 

newbe στα mac παιδευονται να δουν stream από το dreambox στο mac τους

1 χρειαζόμαστε 2 προγραματακια α vlc β dreamxman 0.6
2 ανοίγουμε το dreamxman και κάνουμε τις ρυθμίσεις του box μας 
3 δηλώνουμε σε ποιο path ειναι το vlc στο δισκο μας απο την επιλογη streaming 
select vlc path και κάνουμε κλικ στη επιλογή grab know και voalaaaa 

επίσης μπορούμε με το πορογραματακι αυτο να κανουμε buckup to ονειροκουτι 
μας και να κάνουμε εγγραφη τον streams που βλέπουμε 

αυτά και όχι ντομάτες παρακαλώ  ::

----------


## commando

> αυτά και όχι ντομάτες παρακαλώ


Καλυτερα ντοματες παρα γιαουρτωμα  ::   ::

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GOLDEN DRAGON
> 
> 
> αυτά και όχι ντομάτες παρακαλώ 
> 
> 
> Καλυτερα ντοματες παρα γιαουρτωμα


Διαφωνώ , αν αφαιρέσουμε την πύλινη συσκευασία, τότε το γιαούρτι εκτός της αντιφλογιστικής δράσης της ντομάτας παρέχει και ενισχυμένη ενυδάτωση  ::   ::

----------


## pan-pan

Φιλε μου αυτο ειναι και για intel base συστήματα? Γιατι σε εμενα δεν παιζει το άτιμο!!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

για intel based παιζει στάνταρ το είδανε σε λειτουργία ο dti και ο ngia την τετάρτη στο συλογο απλά να είσαι σίγουρος ότι εχεις την τελευταία έκδοση και από τα 2 προγραματα και απλό pasword sto dreambox μια λέξη πχ 
κατά περίεργο τρόπο δεν συμπαθεί τα πολύπλοκα pasword 
ελπίζω να βοήθησα  ::

----------


## DotKom

Ένα πάρα πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα για Mac και dreambox είναι και το iDreamX v 1.3 μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ http://software.tooloo.de/Download.php?id=iDreamX

είναι freeware και με πολλές δυνατότητες για το dreambox.. (bouquets, streaming, recording, ftp, telnet και άλλα)

----------

